

Ask HN: How to get started in data visualization? - xel02

Seeing that a few posts recommend having data visualization experience I was wondering how someone could get started in the field assuming that they already have a data-mining/statistics background.<p>I personally know that a top recommendation would be reading the classic by Tufte "The Visual Display of Quantitative Information.<p>What else is there on bookshelves and on the web?
======
vijayr
[http://www.amazon.com/Visualizing-Data-Explaining-
Processing...](http://www.amazon.com/Visualizing-Data-Explaining-Processing-
Environment/dp/0596514557)

beautiful book by <http://benfry.com/>

<http://infosthetics.com/>

<http://www.visualcomplexity.com/vc/>

<http://processing.org>

------
sidmitra
<http://flowingdata.com/>

<http://junkcharts.typepad.com/>

for examples.

------
yan
Tufte's other books :)

